# Job search, salary negotiation & career resource



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Resume writing, interview, salary negotiation, job search and career resource. https://kmd-solutions.com

Find online resume writing tips, the hidden job market, sample cover letters, contract negotiation coaching, salary negotiation tips, interview tips & interview questions, job search tips & mistakes to avoid and more tips.


----------

